# Atlantis for a day yes or no



## jjking42 (Nov 2, 2011)

We are taking a cruise and will spend a whole day and night in Nassau.

Cant decide about Atlantis or just doing something else.
Myself   49
Sister    48
Niece     17
DD        11

maybe a nice beach and swim with the dolphins 

any other ideas


----------



## presley (Nov 2, 2011)

I spent the day at Atlantis with my teenage son when we were on a cruise.  I am glad that I went only because I had always wanted to go to Atlantis.  Atlantis was clean and expensive and lots of stuff to do.  Afterward, I thought it wasn't worth how much it cost.  

I won't leave the ship, if I have Nassau for a port in the future.  It was a pretty run down disgusting place.  Even the hired driver (paid for by the Disney Cruise Line) who drove us to and from Atlantis was a gross, rude, and unsafe driver.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Nov 2, 2011)

We took a cab over to Atlantis from the cruise ship. We walked around on the property, played in the casino for a bit, and had a bite to eat. We did not pay for the day pass. We enjoyed checking out the property, but I agree with the previous poster. It's very expensive! We took a water taxi back. It was a nice trip across the water.
-Deb


----------



## C30NY (Nov 3, 2011)

I will go against the grain and disagree...but this is only if you LOVE water and want to see all the fish, aquariums, etc...

The price on the cruise boat for the day pass is expensive. ($129+ I think) so another option is to rent one night at Harborside from a Starwood Owner who can trade in using their StarOptions.  With the villa, you will get as many wrist bands as the room sleeps to access Atlantis.  So instead of paying $500+ for four, you may be able to rent a villa for a night for much less, especially since the visit will most likely be during mid-week and the StarOptions cost is much less.  Also, when renting a room you should have access to the Villa to shower, cleanup, etc...

Try contacting DeniseM as I have seen her recommend this a few times in the Starwood forums, and she can probably give you much better details on how it works (what night to reserve, check-in, etc...)

Good luck, Atlantis is great...if its the type of place for you!


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have also heard that you can book a room at comfort suites and get access.

IF we rent a room  form a Starwood owner how early could we get the Atlantis pass. Would we have to wait until 4:00 Pm check in


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2011)

jjking42 said:


> I have also heard that you can book a room at comfort suites and get access.
> 
> IF we rent a room  form a Starwood owner how early could we get the Atlantis pass. Would we have to wait until 4:00 Pm check in



You can't check into your room early, but you can get your passes as soon as you get there.  Sometimes Comfort Suites has a 2 night minimum.


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 3, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> You can't check into your room early, but you can get your passes as soon as you get there.  Sometimes Comfort Suites has a 2 night minimum.



How many points would it be for 4 people for 1 night 
The boat arrives in Nassua 10:00 Am on 11/19 and depart 7:00 AM 11/20

We probably will not actually sleep there but would use it for changing etc


----------



## siesta (Nov 3, 2011)

If you are planning to swim and use the rides and beaches, then the 1day pass is worth it, especially for the younger people in your group.


----------



## C30NY (Nov 3, 2011)

looks like it is 8,800 for a Saturday that week...but its Thanskgiving week so I dont know how easy a night during that week would be to get.  I am in the same boat for next year as I will be there on Thanksgiving day itself via cruise.



What Cruise line are you taking and how long is the cruise?  Didnt know there were visitors there on Saturdays (from the times I stayed in the Royal Towers observing the literal flood of people coming in all at the same time)


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jase369 said:


> looks like it is 8,800 for a Saturday that week...but its Thanskgiving week so I dont know how easy a night during that week would be to get.  I am in the same boat for next year as I will be there on Thanksgiving day itself via cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> What Cruise line are you taking and how long is the cruise?  Didnt know there were visitors there on Saturdays (from the times I stayed in the Royal Towers observing the literal flood of people coming in all at the same time)



Carnival Imagination
Just a short 3 night cruise


----------



## Lardan (Nov 4, 2011)

A few years ago we took a short cruise there.  I was playing black jack and one of the players and I started talking.  I told him about our plans to go to Atlantis with me complaining about the price.  He told not to use the cruise offer, but go to the Comfort Inn and rent a room. We did this with room costing $250.00 with a $20.00 cab ride each way.  We were there about 12 hours and had a blast.

The only problem is I understand this has gotten to be quite popular and the rooms at the Comfort Inn (I think that was the name) can't be obtained any longer just driving up. 

Anyway, like I said my wife and I thought it was great trip, the kids still talk about it.


----------



## observe50 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was just thinking about Atlantis how close is Harborside and if you aren't on a cruise just doing an exchange do you get the wristbands for the time you are there?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2011)

observe50 said:


> I was just thinking about Atlantis how close is Harborside and if you aren't on a cruise just doing an exchange do you get the wristbands for the time you are there?



Yes - Harborside and Atlantis are affiliated, and each member of your party (up to the max. occupancy of the room) gets arm bands for each day of your reservation.


----------



## dms1709 (Nov 5, 2011)

Atlantis will be great fun for the kids.  The food on site is very expensive.   

Donna


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 7, 2011)

We decided to do Atlantis
What are the dos and donts.

Would it be cheaper to take a cab back to the ship and eat ?
Maybe do the water park first and the then the dig later ?

Any tips would be appreciated. I know that there are some really good tips on Disney parks anything like that for Atlantis.


----------



## observe50 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you Denise


----------



## lprstn (Nov 7, 2011)

A reasonably priced option that's a lot of fun is Blue Lagoon 
http://www.bahamasbluelagoon.com/

We enjoy going there and it's only $69 for a beach day and transportation


----------



## 6scoops (Nov 7, 2011)

*No, stay a have fun!*



jjking42 said:


> We decided to do Atlantis
> What are the dos and donts.
> 
> Would it be cheaper to take a cab back to the ship and eat ?
> ...



You will not want to leave.  There is so much to see and do!  We were there last Thanksgiving week.  It was so much fun.  We ate at a quick service type of place for lunch at the base of the Mayan Temple.   I don't know the name, but you can get the family meal for $20.00.  I believe it was 4 burgers, 4 fries and drinks.  It is actually very affordable.  My kids loved going to the animal feedings.  They got to feed, turtles, sting rays and watch the sharks get their afternoon meal!  There was no extra charge involved and they post the times and places on the daily activities sheet.  You can get that at the front desk of all the resorts.  Also check out this website for more tips, http://www.familyfunatatlantis.com/atlantis/


----------



## C30NY (Nov 8, 2011)

I will agree...suck it up and stick around the whole day.  There is SO much fun stuff to do that it would be a shame to pay for it, but then leave for a couple of hours to run back and forth for food and such.

Enjoy Atlantis!  We will be there for 9 days in May and we are all getting excited already!


----------



## siesta (Nov 8, 2011)

6scoops said:


> You will not want to leave.  There is so much to see and do!  We were there last Thanksgiving week.  It was so much fun.  We ate at a quick service type of place for lunch at the base of the Mayan Temple.   I don't know the name, but you can get the family meal for $20.00.  I believe it was 4 burgers, 4 fries and drinks.  It is actually very affordable.  My kids loved going to the animal feedings.  They got to feed, turtles, sting rays and watch the sharks get their afternoon meal!  There was no extra charge involved and they post the times and places on the daily activities sheet.  You can get that at the front desk of all the resorts.  Also check out this website for more tips, http://www.familyfunatatlantis.com/atlantis/


The one your talking about is Shark Bites, all the pool side restaraunts have value meals and the one your referring to is $24 for 4 burgers, 2 fries, and 4 drinks, or something of that combination. But 4 burgers for sure. Some of the value meals are a no brainer, like $5.50 for a hot dog and $3.50 for fries, but $6 for a hot dog fries and drink. Whoever made the menu was definitely local. Also, i saw many Disney cruise ship passengers with food vouchers from their ship.

Side note:

Another thing we joked about a local having been responsible for was the Atlantis t shirt in the gift store. It said established 1998 and had roman numerals above it, but the roman numerals said MCMLXXXVIII, well i went to the manager and said these roman numerals say 1988, for it to say the correct date it should read MCMXCVIII. She looked at me very puzzled, and i said listen ive gone to Catholic school for over 10 years, and know my roman numerals as good as Arabic numerals, If you dont believe me google the answer. We left laughing, days later the shirt was still there. Locals.....:hysterical:


----------



## 6scoops (Nov 8, 2011)

siesta said:


> The one your talking about is Shark Bites, all the pool side restaraunts have value meals and the one your referring to is $24 for 4 burgers, 2 fries, and 4 drinks, or something of that combination. But 4 burgers for sure. Some of the value meals are a no brainer, like $5.50 for a hot dog and $3.50 for fries, but $6 for a hot dog fries and drink. Whoever made the menu was definitely local. Also, i saw many Disney cruise ship passengers with food vouchers from their ship.
> 
> Side note:
> 
> Another thing we joked about a local having been responsible for was the Atlantis t shirt in the gift store. It said established 1998 and had roman numerals above it, but the roman numerals said MCMLXXXVIII, well i went to the manager and said these roman numerals say 1988, for it to say the correct date it should read MCMXCVIII. She looked at me very puzzled, and i said listen ive gone to Catholic school for over 10 years, and know my roman numerals as good as Arabic numerals, If you dont believe me google the answer. We left laughing, days later the shirt was still there. Locals.....:hysterical:



:rofl: too funny!!  Your correct, it is Shark bites and $24.00  The trick is to get the meal deal, or family meal.


----------



## beanie (Nov 9, 2011)

we did this cruise last October and we were all set on booking rooms at the comfort suites when we found out that the ship had the captains dinner that night. most of our group of 27 wanted to do the formal night so we just broke up in groups . 10 of us rented a cab which for $20 each gave us a tour of the island plus a 2 hr stop at atlantis . we then went back at night after dinner . I want to go back one day soon just to do the water park .


----------



## lprstn (Nov 9, 2011)

We've done the Bahamas many times. So that's why I had an alternative. Each time before we went to Atlantis.


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 10, 2011)

lprstn said:


> A reasonably priced option that's a lot of fun is Blue Lagoon
> http://www.bahamasbluelagoon.com/
> 
> We enjoy going there and it's only $69 for a beach day and transportation



Looks good maybe next time we go to Nassua we can do this


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 16, 2011)

Flying out tomorrow
cant wait


----------



## siesta (Nov 16, 2011)

jjking42 said:


> Flying out tomorrow
> cant wait


 Have a blast.


----------



## am1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Have a great trip.  

 I think people would be better off to go back and spend a week at atlantis.  1 day is not nearly long enough.  I am sure there are other nice tours one can do away from Paradise Island.  That way when you are staying at atlantis you will not feel the need to leave the resort.  

You will really enjoy the water park.


----------



## C30NY (Nov 16, 2011)

Enjoy!!!!  Post some pics so I can pretend Im there too!


----------

